# Score one for me



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

So this whole week I've been all pissed off because my mom wanted to redo the entire kitchen which means that half the house will be destroyed and an entire wall will be taken down.... and my neighbor (who is doing most of the project) will be in my house everyday for the next month. BUT... when I came home today I looked outside and there were 5 garbage cans stacked with 2x4s and all other assortments of wood, plus a pile about 10 feet long and 4 feet high with stacks of plywood and scrap pieces. You know what that means... I'm going to use all of that wood to build a gigantic fence for the opening of the haunt, my moving wall effect, half a pirate ship and all of my other projects... *hugs wallet*


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Sweet, I love construction/reno junk. Have fun.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

good deal Spartan! My mantra when I am building is "use what ya got!"
Definitely no sense buying new, especially for making haunt stuff when you will most likely try to make it look old, anyway.....


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

great score!
i'm planning on a pirate ship also!
are you going to be building the side of a ship?
or are you going to build the front part?
great grab anyways!
.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

frontyardfright said:


> great score!
> i'm planning on a pirate ship also!
> are you going to be building the side of a ship?
> or are you going to build the front part?
> ...


As of right now its not final but considering I already own a bunch of pirate stuff, I figured I should make it into its own display. I wanted to build the bow of the ship sticking out of the ground with lots of rubble surrounding it with a skeleton pirate at the wheel of the ship somewhere behind it. I also wanted to build a mast sticking out of the ground but this is just one small part of the haunt so I can't get too carried away.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Score Two for Me!

I just confirmed with my grandparents that I can use two of their really, REALLY old dressers for one of the rooms in my haunt along with this 5' oval mirror thats all fogged up and creepy.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

anything free is great to find


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great find.

Now get busy and put that stuff to good use.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow that all sounds great!! Good Luck getting it all together...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds like alot of great stuff, do you have storage room?


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I love it when you can luck into that stuff. Now all you have to do is find the time to pull it all together.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Well this kind of sucks... I was rethinking the whole pirate part of the display by making the stern of the ship crashed with the mast sticking out of the ground, mainly because the bow would be a bit complicated to build. Anyway what I want to do is have the steps to my back deck act as the steps to the captains cabin and have a skeleton at the wheel above it. This way the victims would actually be able to walk through the back of the ship and right behind my deck is the door that leads to the rest of the haunt. Anyway my dad is being an ass and thinks its too hard and time consuming which is REALLY getting on my nerves. I was thinking of making this into a fascade... and the whole inside portion would be more of a tent draped with dorp and stuff to make it look like a cabin so this way maybe he would lighten up and let me frikin build it!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW, thats a heck of a lot of work. Nice grab on the free stuff. I love freebees


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

What is your "moving wall effect"?


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

we're making a 9' by 4' wall out of styrofoam on top of a wooden frame. The styrofoam will be carved and painted to look like stone walls, spikes will be added and either half a corpse or several bucky skulls will be added as well. Depending on the amount of space we have for this year's layout, the wall will either fall on top of the visitors or it will be placed at the back of a long hallway and move towards them (making it look like they will be impaled)


----------

